# Got to thinking



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

There has been a lot of divorce in my H's family, so today, I sat down, and made a list of the immediate family, aunts, uncles and cousins. Out of 19 family members, 2 are married (1 of those is on her second marriage), and 6 couples are either separated or divorced. In my family, no one is separated, and there have been 2 divorces. I'm not sure what this demonstrates, if anything, but it just got me to thinking.


----------



## release2016 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm guessing the odds are a couple is less likely to divorce if both sets of their parents stayed married. But staying married and being happily married are not necessarily the same thing!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ursula said:


> There has been a lot of divorce in my H's family, so today, I sat down, and made a list of the immediate family, aunts, uncles and cousins. Out of 19 family members, 2 are married (1 of those is on her second marriage), and 6 couples are either separated or divorced. In my family, no one is separated, and there have been 2 divorces. I'm not sure what this demonstrates, if anything, but it just got me to thinking.


*I just don't know! 

Both sets of parents in both of my marriages were long-term married and we're never divorced nor separated at any time ~ and as a child, I'm 0 for 2, as I've been divorced twice both due to W's infidelity!*


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I guess it depends on the couple involved; I'm not entirely sure either.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

As a recent divorcee, I'm always thinking this. It's amazing how many adults in a room can be divorced.


----------



## Hellomynameis (Dec 16, 2016)

My maternal grandparents - 50+ years married and really obviously crazy in love right to the end. She went downhill right after he died and didn't outlive him by much.
Paternal grandparents both died young but were married about 25 years only marriage for both

His maternal grandmother was married 5 times but crazy as it sounds they all died the first one at only 23 years old. She lived to be 98! No divorces.
His paternal grandparents 1st marriage for her 2nd for him. His first wife died so no divorce there either.

My parents - married 48 years and going strong.

His parents - married about 40 years before his dad died at 69.

Our marriage lasted 9 years although we were together for 11. On paper it's been almost 23 years but we haven't lived together for 13 of those.

I do have aunts, uncles, and cousins who are divorced. My sister was in the process of getting a divorce when her cheating husband died unexpectedly (in the other woman's bed no less - talk about karma). My brother was on his 2nd marriage at only 28 years old (and it was failing) when he was killed in a car accident.

I honestly didn't know a marital situation like mine was even possible until I was living it.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow, that's a lot to have in 1 family! I'm really sorry to hear about your brother and brother in-law. 




Hellomynameis said:


> My maternal grandparents - 50+ years married and really obviously crazy in love right to the end. She went downhill right after he died and didn't outlive him by much.
> Paternal grandparents both died young but were married about 25 years only marriage for both
> 
> His maternal grandmother was married 5 times but crazy as it sounds they all died the first one at only 23 years old. She lived to be 98! No divorces.
> ...


----------

